# foods most missed/craved?



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

just out of interest and to get your taste buds twitching what foods do you miss the most from your original homeplace?
are you able to get most things or are they hard to get hold of? and if so are they mega expensive?
i will start the ball rolling because mine would be good old uk fish n chips, you just dont seem able to get em in remote places.http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I can always let you have a recipe


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> I can always let you have a recipe


yes please that would be nice thankyou, we are dab hands at curries, homemade pizzas etc, but i have yet to try fish, i have to say though i can pretty much eat any fish but do very much favour haddock above most


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That's one fish you can't get bring a couple of Rhubarb crowns


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You can get haddock here is is called *ARINCA*


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I know but I've never seen it even have a smoker when I do find it.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

*Real Ale*

Real ale. . . 

. . . Real Ale. . . 

. . . . . . and Real Ale

And did I mention Real Ale? 

I know there are the (very expensive) bottles but I mean the real stuff straight from the barrel. Oh yes!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd sometimes almost kill for a pint of draught London Pride...... and also miss Oxo cubes and Marmite but other than that I'm happy with what's available here.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Not to mention Spitfire and Black Sheep.

I've never had a problem getting either Oxo or Marmite in Coimbra.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Irish Bar in Coimbra but where the same, quite honestly when we do have some of the things we think we miss are very disappointed, saying that veggie Atora for dumplings or a treacle (which you can't get here) steamed pudding


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Irish Bar in Coimbra but where the same, quite honestly when we do have some of the things we think we miss are very disappointed, saying that veggie Atora for dumplings or a treacle (which you can't get here) steamed pudding


Do you mean the ready made treacle pudding Canoeman? If you fancy the DIY version I have found Golden Syrup before. I also managed to track down black treacle last year. No problem with veggie Atora but I would prefer the real thing if anybody knows where.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ugh ready made, no. Golden Syrup think I got some from food4brits, molasses is readily available but never found black treacle.
Suet we've made the real thing, but never found either here, but other half more veggie so comprise.


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

Like many of us, I have learned to live with what is available here, but sometimes I have a strong urge for a pot of real tea, i.e. made with loose tea. I have yet to see it anywhere here.


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Ugh ready made, no. Golden Syrup think I got some from food4brits, molasses is readily available but never found black treacle.
> Suet we've made the real thing, but never found either here, but other half more veggie so comprise.


Unionjacs sells Black Treacle, bought some at Christmas to make Xmas pud and they have suet i believe. 

Andy


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Continente sell a range of English leaf tea look for tins in their gourmet range, always stop over at unionjacs but too far otherwise, be interested where JohnBoy found Golden Syrup in Coimbra area, bit closer


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Continente sell a range of English leaf tea look for tins in their gourmet range, always stop over at unionjacs but too far otherwise, be interested where JohnBoy found Golden Syrup in Coimbra area, bit closer


It was a long time ago Canoeman but I think Intermarche in Condeixa. I'll keep a look out and get back to you if I track it down again.


----------

